# Base cleaning help



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

The Braaap said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm about to attempt my first wax job on my new NS EVO(which is amazing) and I heard any citrus based cleaner will work on cleaning the base of your board before waxing. I picked up a Natural degreaser today and was wondering if it will be ok for cleaning. the ingredients are:Filtered water, Plant based cleaning agents, corn based alcohol, citric acid, propylene glycol, ifra citrus scent, natural orange colorant.
> I was concerned with the corn based alcohol.
> Any inputs are appreciated!
> --Braaap


I don't know about that. I looked at stuff from Home Depot but ended up getting One Ball Jay's natural citrus cleaner. I don't really use it unless it is really dirty. Just do a hot wax scrap to get a good first cleaning then do a reg wax job.


----------



## The Braaap (Dec 2, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Using a base cleaner is really not necessary unless the base is very dirty or you are going from one kind of wax to another like a cold wax onto a board with warm wax. The materials on that cleaner are fine and won't harm the Ptex. Just be careful of petroleum distallettes and acetone; especially acetone which melts plastics in a hurry!. Unless you rode through a lot of mid, I think a base cleaner is overkill right now. Just wax, scrape, buff and go!


Thanks Wolf!


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Save the acetone for your skateboard bearings... :thumbsup:


----------



## The Braaap (Dec 2, 2011)

tonyisnowhere said:


> Save the acetone for your skateboard bearings... :thumbsup:


lol word. thanks guys


----------

